# Online gaming on ps3



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello guys and gals:wave:

I have been trying to connect my ps3 tonite to go online with but I am having bother getting it set up:wall::wall::wall:

Every time it just times out at the end and gives a message like this

"THE KEY INFORMATION EXCHANGE TIMED OUT"

Anybody else have bother with connecting their ps3

I am using sky as the broadband provider and the wireless router is netgear.

Pain in the  ****


----------



## FerrariFred (Dec 1, 2008)

I found someone on the inernet with a similar problem to yours.

http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/gaming-sky/20303-wireless-connection-ps3-please-help.html

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------

